# America Adventure



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

We live in the greatest place on earth.

Here are some pics from our summer adventure.

Wisconsin, Iowa, New Mexico, Colorado, Oregon, and Montana. The last photo is from the State Park near Cleburne. As you can see . . . . I fished till dark. Gotta get one more cast.

There are several hundred more to see, if you want to come over . . . . I'll pop the popcorn.

Let's go fishing


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

That's a really nice brookie!
Looks like a great trip,


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

Very cool photos, I have no knowledge of freshwater fishing, I have been buggy whipping the salt since I could hold a rod. Its astonishing to me the size that are pulled out of streams and lakes. I need to expand my horizons and plan a trip.


----------



## lptxtandem (May 10, 2012)

BrandonFox said:


> Nice!!!


X2!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

colby6968 said:


> Very cool photos, I have no knowledge of freshwater fishing, I have been buggy whipping the salt since I could hold a rod. Its astonishing to me the size that are pulled out of streams and lakes. I need to expand my horizons and plan a trip.


Get thee to Alaska - and avoid the tourist fishing at all costs. Try Wildman lodge, way out on the Aleutian peninsula. Its under the shadow of the Anichak volcano, which was erupting last time I went. We caught massive silver salmon, and monster dolly varden on fly, with big coastal brown bears watching us.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Beautiful fish!

But I hope that's not a cleaning station that carp is resting on.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Nope, not a cleaning station.

That is the casting deck of my Diablo Chupacabra.


----------



## bzzboyz (Oct 23, 2006)

Marshman said:


> Get thee to Alaska - and avoid the tourist fishing at all costs. Try Wildman lodge, way out on the Aleutian peninsula. Its under the shadow of the Anichak volcano, which was erupting last time I went. We caught massive silver salmon, and monster dolly varden on fly, with big coastal brown bears watching us.


Butch and his crew are the best. Just got back a week ago and the big silvers were just coming in to the Illnick.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

flyfishingmike said:


> Nope, not a cleaning station.
> 
> That is the casting deck of my Diablo Chupacabra.


 Phew!!! Glad to hear that.

I wasn't going to judge you for murdering fish (I'm a serial killer myself), but I would have judged you for poor culinary taste.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Gorgeous pics. Thanks for sharing, sir.


----------

